# Odd playback issue on Genie the past two nights



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Last night and tonight I have recorded the show The Voice on my Genie. Both recordings display stuttering and digital artifacts every so often during playback. These recordings were made during a time where there was no rain in my area. Other DVR'd shows the past two days don't display any of these issues. I didn't watch them live, so I don't know if these glitches happened during the broadcast or not.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried running the Hard Drive BISTs ?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Are you seeing this directly on the server or on a client?

If on the client, it could be because the path from server to client is a part of that hostile environment the signal has to go through before it is decoded. If the signal was marginal when recorded, (and that is typically not something you would be able to see visually due to error correction), going through the LAN from the HDD to your client might add just enough more deterioration for it to fall off the digital cliff occasionally (there is not enough error correction to correct all of the now-increased level of errors all of the time).

Just one possible thing that could be happening.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

carillon said:


> Last night and tonight I have recorded the show The Voice on my Genie. Both recordings display stuttering and digital artifacts every so often during playback. These recordings were made during a time where there was no rain in my area. Other DVR'd shows the past two days don't display any of these issues. I didn't watch them live, so I don't know if these glitches happened during the broadcast or not.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


I've had this from time to time on my HR34-700. It only happens to shows that I record on WNBC NY 4, and maybe occurs once or twice a month. I'm guessing one of the tuners on my Genie is maybe a little off for whatever signal that channel has, but since I can't replicate it at will, I've never tried getting a service call on the receiver.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

gpg said:


> I've had this from time to time on my HR34-700. It only happens to shows that I record on WNBC NY 4, and maybe occurs once or twice a month. I'm guessing one of the tuners on my Genie is maybe a little off for whatever signal that channel has, but since I can't replicate it at will, I've never tried getting a service call on the receiver.


This has been an ongoing problem for me for a few months with the local NBC channel. The picture will stutter/pixelate and the audio too. I am seeing it on the HR34 and the remote H25s too. Seems to be OK if one watches a live broadcast.


----------



## ricksigler (Jul 6, 2013)

We've had the HR34-700 since December and have had some problems with stutter/pixelate also. I didn't notice until last week when we recorded AGT on NBC that the problem was really bad on that channel. All last week I recorded the Tour De France on channel 220. The shows are 3 to 3 1/2 hours long. Not one of the shows had the stutter/pixelate problem. This morning I recorded the show off the local NBC channel and it was painful to watch. Every couple of minutes I would get the stutter/pixelate problem. I'm now convinced that the local NBC channel causes the most problems with playback and just can't figure out why the local channels would be so bad. I do know that the local channels time shift (record and re-broadcast) the channels to account for the difference in mountain time and maybe that contributes to the problem. I also noted that I didn't see any of the stuttering/pixelate problems during the commercials. I don't want to replace the receiver unless absolutely neccessary because of all the timers and I'm not sure a new one would be any different. If anyone comes up with a solution, I'd love to hear it. BTW- I've done all the diagnostics that people recommend.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

*The problems with theHR34 and some NBC local channels have been reported by a few posters. Replacing the HR34 will not help. I know DirecTV is looking into this and if I hear anything I will post it.*


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

I am having the same issue. Only on NBC. No other networks appear to have this issue. Strange thing is that commercials seem to be fine.


----------



## Carter (Aug 1, 2013)

I am having a similar problem but with a different station. The stuttering / pixelation only occurs on the ABC affiliate here in Dallas during the weekend recording of the transmission of Good Morning America (6am Sat, 7am Sun). The recordings of both have had the problem for the last 4 weeks. It it too early to watch them live but will try this weekend. As others have noted, the problem is on the HR34 itself and all of the clients. Spoke to the Engineer at the ABC station (also a Directv user) and he had no problem watching it at home but he watched it live.
Never see the problem at any other time on any other channel. Spoke to Directv and of course they are having no issues. Station Engineer said could be the extreme Texas heat could cause slight mis-alignment in the cool morning. I've had the Dish up for 5 yrs with no prior issue. Also, I watch the same channel live on weekdays with no problems
Does the change in temperature seem like a possible cause? Could a signal that looks OK live be a problem recorded?

Thanks


----------



## kocheski (Dec 9, 2006)

nelsonrl said:


> I am having the same issue. Only on NBC. No other networks appear to have this issue. Strange thing is that commercials seem to be fine.


Same thing here in NW NJ with the local NY NBC station. Only the NBC HD station, standard def works fine. Comes and goes but almost always only happens during shows and not commercials. Problem occues even if I am watching "live" while the program is being DVR'd. I have to record the SD version and hope I am home to watch HD version live. Tech coming out tomorrow to look at but not very hopeful as appears this is a bigger hardware issue. Only affects 1 station which is the weird part, have called customer service 4 times over past 6 weeks about this and they know it is not a NBC transmission issue.


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Be interesting to see what the tech finds.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Same issue for me, on both HR34-700 and HR20-700, only for me it is the local CBS (Philly CBS3). I also had it once or twice on a RSN, channel 662, on which I record a baseball game almost daily. I haven't seen it in a few weeks, but on one of the occurrences I had a recording of Under the Dome that recorded on both boxes, and the stuttering/freezing/pixelization happened on both boxes, in exactly the same places, which was the first half of the program. That rules out a hard drive issue.


----------



## kocheski (Dec 9, 2006)

nelsonrl said:


> Be interesting to see what the tech finds.


Tech came and gave him all the details. He had not heard of this problem before and talked to his supervisor who only heard of one other simiar case. There are no cabling, signal or other issues and he (like me) is convinced that this is some inherent problem to the HR34 receiver and the NBC HD signal when ytou DVR the program. He would have swapped reveivers but I have about 50 hours of recorded shows that I have not seen and did not want to lose them at this time. He is going to investigate further but said he would anticpate a DTV software patch to fix this in the future. Of course the more people that bring this to DTV's attention the faster it may get addressed. I wonder how prevalent this problem is. I know my parents just got the HR34 and where DVR the late night talk shows on NBC and had the same issue which is what led me to not ask for my receiver to be swapped since I think this is a problem with all HR34 receivers. So weird how it is just one station (NBC HD), only when DVRing and the commercials don't seem to be effected. Felt bad for the technician because really not uch he can do. I showed him a DVR of AGT from Tue that was terrible and tried to recreate by recording what was on when he was here but of source the problem did not show up this morning. Seems like if I want to record something on NBC I have to record the SD version but if I am around I can watch the live HD version. Hope they remedy this annoying problem soon.

If you are having this problem definetly call customer service as the more calls they log on this issue the more likely they will speed up the fix. I am curious how widespread this is and if most people just ignore it thinking it is something temporary or some weather related issue.


----------



## kocheski (Dec 9, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> Same issue for me, on both HR34-700 and HR20-700, only for me it is the local CBS (Philly CBS3). I also had it once or twice on a RSN, channel 662, on which I record a baseball game almost daily. I haven't seen it in a few weeks, but on one of the occurrences I had a recording of Under the Dome that recorded on both boxes, and the stuttering/freezing/pixelization happened on both boxes, in exactly the same places, which was the first half of the program. That rules out a hard drive issue.


Does this happen often or was this a one time issue (just with that episode of Under the Dome)? Could have been a weather issue if just the one time on both receivers. My issue is definitely not weather related.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Does this happen often or was this a one time issue (just with that episode of Under the Dome)? Could have been a weather issue if just the one time on both receivers. My issue is definitely not weather related.


It definitely wasn't a weather issue, and I had seen this happen on at least one other recording of Under the Dome previously. That one wasn't recorded on both boxes. We got the HR34 installed in May of this year, and initially we were seeing this issue quite frequently, both on live TV and recordings on the HR34. At that time, it didn't seem to be channel-specific. Recently, I've only seen it on recordings from the local CBS channel, and once on the RSN 662. I rarely watch live TV, but I record a fair amount, and haven't seen this on any other recordings. Come to think of it, I think the only thing I'm recording from CBS at this time of year is Under the Dome, so maybe my sample size is too small.


----------



## kocheski (Dec 9, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> It definitely wasn't a weather issue, and I had seen this happen on at least one other recording of Under the Dome previously. That one wasn't recorded on both boxes. We got the HR34 installed in May of this year, and initially we were seeing this issue quite frequently, both on live TV and recordings on the HR34. At that time, it didn't seem to be channel-specific. Recently, I've only seen it on recordings from the local CBS channel, and once on the RSN 662. I rarely watch live TV, but I record a fair amount, and haven't seen this on any other recordings. Come to think of it, I think the only thing I'm recording from CBS at this time of year is Under the Dome, so maybe my sample size is too small.


Sounds more and more like this is a HR34 and local HD network station issue, mainly when recording. Not sure of how many HR34s are currently out in the market but would expect this issue to become more and more prevelant to DTV as long as people call to complain. Does anyone in this forum work for DTV?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds more and more like this is a HR34 and local HD network station issue, mainly when recording. Not sure of how many HR34s are currently out in the market but would expect this issue to become more and more prevelant to DTV as long as people call to complain. Does anyone in this forum work for DTV?


There are some DirecTV employees who frequent the forum, but they have to keep their work separate from their forum life. However, DirecTV does monitor the Issues threads. I would be sure to post about this issue in the appropriate Issues Thread for your DVR and software version so that it does get seen by the appropriate people at DirecTV.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## shermanator (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a similar issue with my HR34, initially on just one channel (ABC). Within weeks it had spread to an occasional problem with the local NBC channel. I was finally able to catch it happening while I was able to watch the live feed at the same time. Live feed was fine while the recording was stuttering every few minutes. Once they heard that I got a new box from a technician the next day.
They changed out the HR 34 with a 44 and the problem has not re-appeared.
Of course my HR44 ran smack into the "identifying receiver" issue that has plagued so many this week but it is fine now


----------



## Satmanager (Aug 9, 2013)

I have been having this same problem on the history channel with my HR34-700. Directv thought they fixed the problem with the last software upgrade but it didn't fix the problem completely, just lessen the severity of it.


----------



## Lurkin (May 23, 2007)

Just to add to the support, I have been having this problem intermittently on my HR34 since about June. Initially it was on the local CW channel, then, thinking it was a dish alignment problem, I had the dish re-aligned, problem went away for a couple weeks and re-appeared on the NBC and occasionally the CBS locals. I have an open call for another dish alignment, but just found this thread.


----------



## kocheski (Dec 9, 2006)

Lurkin said:


> Just to add to the support, I have been having this problem intermittently on my HR34 since about June. Initially it was on the local CW channel, then, thinking it was a dish alignment problem, I had the dish re-aligned, problem went away for a couple weeks and re-appeared on the NBC and occasionally the CBS locals. I have an open call for another dish alignment, but just found this thread.


I have not had the problem in the last week or two and keeping fingers DTV has solved the issue. If not, I believe the ultimate fix is to upgrade to the HR44 which does not appear to have this problem. The tech wanted to do this for me but I had about 50 hours of DVR programming on my HR34 that I would lose and decided to wait on this.


----------



## pdub45 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm having the same issue on my 34-700. Mostly locals and mostly recordings. But it occurs on all the channels I watch. It has also happened a few times on live TV.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

I started this topic a good while back and I'm still suffering from this issue. I seen a few say that they were offered a HR44. I would definitely consider that if there is not a cost associated with it. What do I need to in order to get my Genie replaced with an HR44?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

carillon said:


> I started this topic a good while back and I'm still suffering from this issue. I seen a few say that they were offered a HR44. I would definitely consider that if there is not a cost associated with it. What do I need to in order to get my Genie replaced with an HR44?


I don't think that's possible since they will replace with the same model you have(if its send to you for self install) if its a tech coming to your residence then maybe you might get the HR44 if they carry them. But not sure if a replacement process is the same as a upgrade in terms of technician installation.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> I don't think that's possible since they will replace with the same model you have(if its send to you for self install) if its a tech coming to your residence then maybe you might get the HR44 if they carry them. But not sure if a replacement process is the same as a upgrade in terms of technician installation.


the receiver must be defective in order for tech to replace


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks guys... this problem is really annoying. Sure wish they would fix it soon!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I don't think that's possible since they will replace with the same model you have(if its send to you for self install) if its a tech coming to your residence then maybe you might get the HR44 if they carry them. But not sure if a replacement process is the same as a upgrade in terms of technician installation.


And the replacement is of the same type of receiver, not necessarily the same model. So, a HR34 can be replaced with a HR44.

- Merg


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> a HR34 can be replaced with a HR44.


And the other way around as well.... !rolling


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And the other way around as well.... !rolling


Very true!


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## hrlyboy1 (Jul 13, 2005)

HR 34-700
I am having the same exact problem and it occurs on more than one local channel on DVR recordings only. LIve events are fine as I have compared. So far NBC and CBS that I can confirm. I called support to report, but declined a service call to see if this gets resolved with firmware.


----------



## pdub45 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been on the phone several times with directv. It's to the point now where I have a case manager and have the engineering dept involved. If you're having a problem. Keep calling. It pays off.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

I got a HR44-500 a few weeks ago. There was 4 shows being recorded last Sunday night at 10PM. Everything worked except The Newsroom on HBO. It did what sounds like is being described in this thread. About 10 minutes into the show it started breaking up bad and basically froze the DVR. No way to scan pass it but could skip to the end. After trying a few times it would take a minute or two before I could get control back. 

First time its happen but hope its not common in the future.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had an issue with my HR34 for at least 2 months now. I don't know what the studder is in the thread but mine almost seems to have a slight stop in power. The picture disappears and the sound on my Denon stops. Is that "the Studder"? The receiver looks like it actually changes to a differnet mode. It's not even an second probably but once it starts on a program it will not stop until I restart the progam or in some instances I need a red button reboot. Many different channels both live and recorded and also if I'm on the Guide page.

The only coorelation I can see is that my wife always seems to be watching something off the Client in another room. I do not want to swap out my HR34 because I'm behind watching too many programs and movies right now. I do hope it's a firmware isue. Here's another fun one for all of you. We use close captioning all the time (elderly). About a week ago every 15-20 words would be "pregnancy". Now where the heck would that come from? A reboot fixed it but very strange.


----------



## indycolts2k6 (Jan 25, 2008)

Man, I'm glad I found this forum, I was starting to go nuts! We've been having the same exact issue with our hr34-700 that @pdub45 posted a video about above. Mainly NBC and live recordings. I tried calling DTV but didn't get anywhere, but I've just tried contact them on Twitter and posted a message on their message board (here), so hoping to get somewhere at least.

@pdub45 - have you made any headway with your case manager? Hoping for some good news. Most of the shows we watch are on NBC, so heading into the new fall season, really hoping they're aware of this and have a patch coming soon!


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

I have started to have this issue since the last firmware upgrade on CBS and ABC


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

_I started seeing this problem on my HR34-700 the last couple weeks on my local NBC in Scranton, PA WBRE 28, I record America's Got Talent and the main performance show seems fine on Tuesday nights but the results show the last 3 weeks has been a mess, every couple of minutes it starts breaking up on the playback of the results almost as if there is weather interference but the last three weeks it's has been clear with no storms in the area, the strange thing is it only seems to show up on the results show of AGT and not the Tuesday night performances, strange. I called and reported the problem so this week I'm gonna record the shows on both the HR34-700 and the HR24 I have in another room to see if it's just the Genie with the problem_


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

peds48 said:


> And the other way around as well.... !rolling


So true, now on my 4th HR34. Luckily the last one was made only a few months ago according to the manufactuer stamp on the bottom. Thus far, night and day differences as this one unlike all the rest doesnt have Hd lock up, buffer issues, etc.


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

Have this same issue with local CBS channel. Yesterday, recorded Bears game. It was unwatchable. Stuttered constantly. Wha's weird is the COMMERCIALS were fine, but everything else (the game) was screwed up. This is the only channel to do this (for me, channel 3). Does it MOST (80%) of the time when I record our local news at 10 too.


----------

